# Radar ???



## Gaducker (Feb 8, 2015)

Can any of you guys in the big boats offer any advice on radar?   I have gps now but a combo unit may not be out of the question.  Whats some current models yall run.

This is strictly for a duck boat running big open rivers so I don't think I need a 6k dollar set up.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 8, 2015)

It might be much cheaper to use a weather app on a smart phone these days? We use Furuno.


----------



## bigm (Feb 8, 2015)

*radar*

go to thehulltruth  forum site on the electronics forum semper has some garmin reman units for 895.00


----------



## Bama B (Feb 8, 2015)

First things first. Would you have a place to install the ant. array. It must be high enough thats its not blocked. The other thing it must have a power supply strong enough to turn the array. The monitor and computer are not as bad on power. Most mid range engines do not have a large enough alternator to carry a larger battery bank. Most modern  electronics now have up to date weather. As well as accurate map with Sat overlay.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 8, 2015)

Bama B said:


> First things first. Would you have a place to install the ant. array. It must be high enough thats its not blocked. The other thing it must have a power supply strong enough to turn the array. The monitor and computer are not as bad on power. Most mid range engines do not have a large enough alternator to carry a larger battery bank. Most modern  electronics now have up to date weather. As well as accurate map with Sat overlay.



They suck power bad ?  I have a 30 amp charging system, I can make a pole to get it up in the air.  I just want to be able to see whats out there in the fog.  It would be used for 30 mins to an hour at a time to get down river and back.     

Dose it take more than one battery to operate one?


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 8, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> It might be much cheaper to use a weather app on a smart phone these days? We use Furuno.



Hows a smart phone gona see a boat coming at me?  furuno radar?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 9, 2015)

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Products/Radar/

That would be the one you want. Says it is low power draw and is made for recreational boaters.

There were a lot of BASS guys that ran them the last time the Classic was in New Orleans. Many of the guys that ran to Venice had them.


----------



## Bama B (Feb 9, 2015)

The only thing you may want to consider is installing a battery bank. Most larger outboards are set up to charge at least two batteries. One is used for start and the other for electronics. Mid size engines you will need a battery selector switch. Be careful not to charge both batt at same time. may damage alternator. Like stated before there are several brands to choose from. I rig a lot of boats and this is the common problem is electrical supply.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 9, 2015)

If you don't want a real radar is kinda what I meant- http://shipfinder.co/about/I mean, most radars are designed for offshore vessels and come with the problems cited above.


----------



## d-a (Feb 9, 2015)

I run a Furuno open Array radar on my boat running with one battery. 

I've seen bass boats with a extended pole put in the rear swivel chair post and running a small 2kw dome on top of it. Some chart plotters are capable of running a small radar. 


d-a


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 21, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> If you don't want a real radar is kinda what I meant- http://shipfinder.co/about/I mean, most radars are designed for offshore vessels and come with the problems cited above.





Ahh I got ya, but I would imagine that the big cargo ships are all that will show up on that, I wouldn't think all the work boats, crewboats, tugs and platform boats are gona be on that.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 26, 2015)

True.. no way to get around it then.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok, I got my unit,  Thanks D-A.  Now I have looked and I cant find a recomended hight to mount the unit.  Its going on a 20 ft aluminum duck boat. I have the seat base mounted in the middle of the boat and understand that the higher the better the feed back but.....    Im only worried about  couple hundrend yards out there and I also understand the radation out put of the units so I am thinking get it up so its above our heads so the dome is 10 inches or so above us??  Or has it got to be wayyyy up there???

Keep in mind the dome is only going to be operational when its foggy and then prob only for an hour per trip., when raining or clear the dome and mounting poles will be stowed away in boxes on the boat


----------



## Bama B (Apr 6, 2015)

Rule of thumb we use at work is 7 foot above highest deck. We will normally lift the rear of the radar a few degrees to give us closer range. We have learned to make sure the ant array cannot turn at all. It must be pointed fwd at all times if connected to a plotter. The new 4g arrays are not so bad on the rad effect.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 6, 2015)

This is a garmin 18hd


----------



## Bama B (Apr 6, 2015)

Garmin makes good quality products. Thats what I run on my boats.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 6, 2015)

All I want it to do is see boats and ships under power coming at me 100 to 300 yards out.  I can avoid buoys at the last min but it seems these units will pick up buoys also.


----------



## Bama B (Apr 6, 2015)

When set up right they will pick up birds at about 3 miles away.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 6, 2015)

you'll run your batt's dead tryin to see birds flyin.


----------



## 2degrees (Apr 7, 2015)

Does the yam. f150 have enough to run a lowrance radar.  I have 2 batteries, an hds7,  a marine radio, a small stereo system.  At night I would have the running lights and spreader lights.  and the live well.


----------



## d-a (Apr 8, 2015)

Chris

There is no set height required for a radar.  I would have it 1 ft higher than anyone could stand up in the boat for saftey reasons. This might help 





d-a


----------

